# What size gas bottles? Hymer 644



## Sausagemaker (Feb 14, 2006)

Does anyone know what size gas bottles will fit in my gas cupboard on my 1988 Hymer 644?

Also I intend to take off the continental regulators and replace them with UK ones, however one of the regulators has an electrical connection going to it, can I do away with this?

Franco


----------



## C7KEN (May 27, 2005)

thought I would bump you up to the top to give a bit longer for the Hymer experts to see your post


----------



## 96410 (Sep 30, 2005)

you can get 2 13kg at a push but it is a push to get past rubber seal if it is the same as my 544 but i think lockers are the same.


----------



## gromett (May 9, 2005)

My Hymer 644 will only fit in 2 x 6KG  However it is a new model.
Best bet is to take it to a gas place and see what will fit.

Cheers
Karl


----------



## 88840 (May 9, 2005)

hi 

My 2000 644 has got 2 Gaslow refillables 13 kg, it's a tightfit but they won't be coming out for at least 5 Years


Stanbow


----------



## charlieivan (Apr 25, 2006)

Sausagemaker said:


> Does anyone know what size gas bottles will fit in my gas cupboard on my 1988 Hymer 644?
> 
> Also I intend to take off the continental regulators and replace them with UK ones, however one of the regulators has an electrical connection going to it, can I do away with this?
> 
> Franco


I use 2 11Kg Flo Gas bottles in my 2001 644 and they fit very well.Previously I had a 1998 554 and they also fitted in that gas locker with ease.I have never changed my continental regulators but bought an adapter from Calor that allows me to use British Propane bottles but still allows me to use French bottles when over there for long periods.I also managed to purchase an adaptor to allow the use of Spanish bottles when in Spain/Portugal for long periods.This then eases the problem of trying to get British bottles filled abroad.You can fit 2 French/Spanish or Portugese bottles into the locker with no bother at all.


----------



## merpb (May 10, 2005)

*gas bottles*

Hi sausagemaker,
My 87 644 takes 2 13kg or more usually a 13 and a 6.
The electrical wire is the connection to the Truma Duomatic automatic change over system (control near passenger seat).
If you are going to scrap the duomatic and valves PM me and you might have a buyer.
Yours
Richard


----------

